# no [eye] makeup wearing! OMG!



## xxprettyinblkxx (Nov 6, 2008)

so i have the most adorable chow puppy that just turned 4 months old about a week ago...well a few hours ago him and i were downstairs...he was playing nicely by himself, while i was laying nicely on the couch watching tv...next thing i knew i saw a set of pearly white teeth in my face...he apparently wanted my attention, so he jumped up and bit me on my eye lid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...i instently went into tears...thankfully the cut isn't too deep and i don't need stitches, but it will be black and blue for sure! therefore, i won't be able to show off some new creations i've learned *thanks for everyones wonderful FOTD's hehe* while on vacation next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...anyway, here are pics of the criminal (pup) and the victim (me)

[Apollo, he's actually very nice lol]





[my eye after i got it cleaned up and some of the swelling down...it looks worse now that its starting to turn colors...this was taken a few hours ago]





thanks for viewing! lol...guess its back to good ol' mascara and some liner :-(


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 6, 2008)

omg ouchhhhhhh

I hope it heals quickkkk :3


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 6, 2008)

Owie! That makes me hurt looking at your eye...I hope it heals up quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your puppy is a little cutie though!


----------



## rbella (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG!!! That really looks like it hurts! I hope u get well soon!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 6, 2008)

omg, i hope you're okay :'(


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks everyone  i hope it heals quickly too...my parents were like "you don't mind if it leaves a scar do you?" and i was like "naaah, i can cover up a scar with makeup...its the open wound and scab that i would be able to hide!" hehehe...as of now, i'm doing fine though, just reallllly thankful i didn't hafta go to the E.R. and i knew what to do after it happened


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 6, 2008)

oh wow! i feel ya on that one, i have a 3 month old kitten and she's been nicknamed "Bruiser" by my roommate because she beats up on everyone.....and I mean EVERYONE! I'm still recovering from a gash about a centimeter below my eye from the little shit.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

wow that made me gasp...So close to your actual eye itself!! I hope you are okay!  But the puppy is just a doll baby


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 6, 2008)

Ouch!!!  Hope it heals fast!  When my older cat wanted me to wake up in the middle of the night, she would either paw my eye or nose....most times with her claws out!!!  Still it was nothing like this


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 6, 2008)

Ouch! Bad puppy!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 6, 2008)

awwww! it doesn't look too bad, i'm sure it hurt though! as a dog groomer, let me tell you that chow chows are the one breed that a lot of groomers won't go near. and its because of one big thing: their unpredictability! make sure to take your puppy to obedience school as soon as you get a chance, and hopefully this kind of incident can be avoided. it will also help to socialize your puppy to a large variety of people, animals, situations, noises, etc. just make sure that it is nonthreatening and you have control over the puppy (don't need this kind of thing happening to someone else or another animal). good luck with him! adorable


----------



## Esme (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, I would still go to the doctor. They might be able to give you something that will keep it from scarring too bad! I hope it doesn't get infected. Dog's mouths and teeth aren't usually toooo clean, lol. I have scars on my hands from my pets. Hope it heals up okay.


----------



## User93 (Nov 6, 2008)

Get well soon please! You can put some eyes on, or if you can find this creamwhere you live, its called troxevasine. Or at least something similar. I had a syrgery on my nose and after I had big bruises on my eyes, this healed it like a wonder! Its not expensive too, at least here


----------



## Willa (Nov 6, 2008)

You may want to go to the Dr...

Try to find a Vitamine E oil you can put on your face/eye, it will help the scar to heal without leaving toooo much trace.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks again everyone for your well wishes, concerns, and suggestions on products to use for scarring ...i slept with a band aid over it last night and i've been applying neosporin on it...after it happened and the bleeding stopped i immediately sent a pic to my aunt thats a nurse and she told me what to do and what to look for incase i need stitches...i hurts a little bit today cuz of the bruising so i'm going to try and rest as much as i can today that way i dont use my eyes so help not irritate it with blinking and eye movement...anyway here's a pic of from about 40mins ago after i removed the band aid, quality isn't that great since i took it with my phone






[you cant tell in this pic, but theres a lot of purple/redness in the outter lid and v area]

anywayyy...
have a good day everyone


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope you feel better, and you should take your self shopping for some mac items to use once it heals....


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_awwww! it doesn't look too bad, i'm sure it hurt though! as a dog groomer, let me tell you that chow chows are the one breed that a lot of groomers won't go near. and its because of one big thing: their unpredictability! make sure to take your puppy to obedience school as soon as you get a chance, and hopefully this kind of incident can be avoided. it will also help to socialize your puppy to a large variety of people, animals, situations, noises, etc. just make sure that it is nonthreatening and you have control over the puppy (don't need this kind of thing happening to someone else or another animal). good luck with him! adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


hehe, we had another chow before this guy, and we had him for 13 years, he just passed away 2 months ago from lung cancer *none of us smoke, and neither did he hehe, but it could have been genetics*, and he was kicked out of just about everyone groomer in town, except this one groomer, she loved him and knew how to handle chows just right. it would take her literally all day to groom him, just cuz she would do it in stages, like she'd work on him for a while, then once he started to show signs of stress or aggervation she'd put him away and go work on other dogs for a while, then go back to him...she did a fabulous job on him everytime too. the vet for him *who unfortunately retired recently* knew how to handle chows very well also, he would show no sign of fear and literally get into Simba's face and tell him whats up...with this breed i think only a certain kind of person can handle them, someone who is dominating. but my parents and i love chows, they are the perfect kind of dog for our lifestyle, and each chow does a have a different personality, but the same breed traits...if that makes sense...but yeah, we are having this one dog trainer come out to our house and help us with Apollo, this trainer is good for dogs like chows because its more of training the owner than it is training the dog...you hafta remember, we havent had a puppy in 13 years lol and Simba as a pup was easy...anyway thanks again for your concern and well wishes  and good luck with grooming a chow


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2008)

...omg, I wouldn't have any of it.  Lol..but then again, if my pug were 4 months old, he'd get away with anything (except, maybe chewing up my purses).  

...but now, he'd be in BIG trouble.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 10, 2008)

whoa...that looks like many ouchs. i hope it's healing well! i'm glad my dog hasn't bit my face yet, she's such a high strung chick though she'll probably end up taking part of my face off someday on accident haha.


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 12, 2008)

ouch! once it starts healing i recommend Mederma for the scar.  I had surgery a couple of months ago and applied mederma religiously to my scars and they are almost un-noticeable now.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 13, 2008)

awwww hes gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! sooo cute like a lil teddy bear!!

your eye looks sooo sore! lucky it was your eyelid and hopefully no lasting damage! hope it heals soon!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ouuuch! I have the _worst_ scar on my arm from a chow, he bit me in a pet store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Weird thing is, he was wagging his tail and looked really friendly...lol...your dog is very cute though! I hope your eye heals okay!!


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ouchie I hope it heals over smoothly and quickly. I'm not a medical practioner but I think it'll be fine. I've had a simliar but bigger cut in my eye and it didn't scar noticeably. I hope in your case there's no scaring at all.

I'm feeling ya over here. My jack russell took a nip to my thumb over a month ago (I was trying to pry kleenex out of his mouth) he punctured thru my thumb nail and it hurt so bad I was incapacitated, curled in a fetal position and whimpering like a baby for a few minutes. Fyi he was so scared watching me. He's not a biter and I don't blame him since I was grabbing at his mouth. Btw your puppy is adorable! It's hard to get mad when they just look at you with that innocent happy to see you look!


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 15, 2008)

ooo...That's makes my eyes tear just looking at it...I hope you get well soon and without scarring!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also got bit by two of my dogs a few months ago, on my right ''girl' while they were playing...They must've thought I was their ball or something...lol..

Good thing it wasn't really deep and I kept putting neosporin and mederma cream on it until it healed. There is a slight scar but it's better than a chunk bit off...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your puppy is adorable BTW...I recently lost a chow in January...She was 16 years old....a very loving, very patient dog...really miss her....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dogs!!!


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG! I'm so sorry that happened to you! It looks painful! I wish you a speedy recovery! My kitten went after my eye with his super sharp kitten claws the day I got him. He saw my eyelashes move when I blinked and he thought they were a bug or butterfly or something. How scary to see something pointy coming twards your eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you feel better!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness!
I hope you heal soon!


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 16, 2008)

how is your eye doing now??


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 17, 2008)

auch! that looks bad. hope it heals quick


----------



## jenavii (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh whoa. im sure this probably heald by now, for the most part. Next time go to a health or herbal store and ask them for BROMELAIN. Its a vitamin, something extracted from pineapple oils. It REALLY helps swelling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That and ibuprofen.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicygirl* 

 
_how is your eye doing now??_

 

well about a week after i was bit, the cut was all healed up and the scab had fallen off. BUT just when i thought i was home free and was able to wear makeup again, a vein in that same eyelid had busted! it happened while i was on vacation in New Mexico. I think how it busted was from having pressure released from the scab falling off, a sneezing frenzy, and tugging at my eye because i thought something was it in, all that in the same day...well that night (during the eye tugging) i had finally gotten up to look in a mirror to see what was wrong with my eye and to my surprise my eyelid was BLACK and BLUE all around the bite mark! and slightly swollen! so i quickly grabbed some ice and laid down with an ice pack...by the next morning the swelling had gone down a bit, but thankfully there wasnt any pressure on my actual eye nor did the bruised area hurt at all cuz if it did then i would of had to go get fluid drained out, but i didn't so YAY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...over all, i wasn't in any pain during this whole thing and the bruising from the busted vein finally cleared up completely a few days after Thanksgiving...so i'm fully healed now and my mom made me go see my doctor about the scarring, and he said for me to wait it out a year because facial tissue is fast healing and in a year the scar may not even be there anymore...so yes i do have a wish bone shaped scar on my eyelid, but it sort of blends right into my natural crease...

thats my story and i'm stickin' to it! hehehe

thanks for all your well wishes and conerns


----------

